

Ask HN: How do you use Gmail? - duck

Based on my newsletter subscribers, most HN members use Gmail (last time I checked it was 63%, and that only is counting gmail.com addresses). Thought it would be interesting to see how others use it.<p>Some ideas - How do you use filters? What plugins/apps/scripts do you use? Workflow or automation that you use? Hacks/tricks?<p>jgrahamc's article today is what got me thinking about this:
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/09/how-i-handle-my-mail.html
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1735262
======
madhouse
My inbox is fairly small usually, and most of my email traffic comes from
mailing lists, which are easy to filter.

Due to that, I'm only using Nested Labels from Labs, so my labels look like
"lists/foo/bar" - and my filters just label appropriately.

No other plugins, apps or hacks, it's fairly simple. Long gone are my days of
receiving a lot of mail directly addressed to me (thankfully, if I may add).

------
ScottWhigham
I use gmail for POP/SMTP access through MS Outlook only. I like having Outlook
and, if I couldn't use it w/ gmail, I would probably look elsewhere for an
email address.

